# Happy trails old pal



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

[siteimg]6244[/siteimg]

Easy 1-06-94 1-10-07 It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your loss.... 

Looks like that lab had a long and wonderful life!!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences!

13 years though, alot of memories I'm sure.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry about the loss..... They are never easy.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hopefully our pals are chasing roosters upstair waiting for us! Sorry about your loss too!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

That is a sad thing to lose a good friend. You have to think that when a dog gets to wherever dogs go when they die that the rest of the dogs are awfully jealous of the ones that were birddogs. You just can't have a better life as a dog.

The best thing about dogs is that they seem to last long enough and be great enough to forget what a pain in the *** they were as a pup.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. I am glad to see you had such a great hunting buddy.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

awww man....What a shame....at least with the years you had, you will have plenty of real good memories for the rest of your life.

So sorry to hear about your best friend.


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

He looks like a good and faithful friend. I am sure he couldn't have lived a better life.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your faithful friend.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thoughts are with you and you family. What a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very sorry for you loss!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Looks like that dog had a great life.

These threads always choke me up


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry for your loss....alot of memories i am sure though


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. My Dad just lost his lab and I understand what you are going through. The hunters upstairs got two really good dogs.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

When I look at the photo, I see so many things in his eyes. I hope that was one of his last hunts, he had a look of content and satisfaction. It is always hard. My sympathy for you and your family. I am sure he was a true gentleman.

"A dog does not live as long as a man and this natural law is the font of many tears. If a boy and a pup might grow to manhood and doghood together, and together grow old, and so in due course die, full measure of heartache might be avoided. But the world is not so ordered, and dogs will die and men will weep for them as long as there are dogs and men."------Ben Ames William from Wingshooters Autumn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

It's been a year and I still have a hole in my heart. The two I have now take all the available attention I have left after work and mama. But I miss the old fart.


----------



## Hunter1658 (Apr 30, 2007)

Why dogs don't live as long as people

>>>

>>>

>>> Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old

>>>Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners; Ron, his wife, Lisa, and

>>>their little boy, Shane were all very attached to Belker and they were

>>>hoping for a miracle. I examined Belker and found he was dying of

>>>cancer.

>>>

>>> I told the family there were no miracles left for Belker, and offered

>>>to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

>>>

>>> As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be

>>>good for the four-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt

>>>Shane could learn something from the experience.

>>>

>>> The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's

>>>family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the

>>>last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on.

>>>

>>> Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy

>>>seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion.

>>>

>>> We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud

>>>about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.

>>>

>>> Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why."

>>>

>>> Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next

>>>stunned me - I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

>>>

>>> He said, "Everybody is born so that they can learn how to live a good

>>>life - like loving everybody and being nice, right?"

>>>

>>> The four-year-old continued, "Well, animals already know how to do

>>>that, so they don't have to stay as long."


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Hunter1658 welcome to the site, very nice first post. RU Dun I too went thru the same thing last year about this time she was born in "92" and lived a great life chasing roosters. Like you I have two labs that take up my time but when out in the field I do remember the times we had. It's been awhile but while reading this I still get that lump in my throat, It's just not the same if your not hunting behind your best friend. :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss. I recently learned that my black lab has cancer. Hopefully he will survive longer than the vet predicts.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Even though I love seeing pictures of young dogs in there prime, there is nothing better than a photo of an old grey face, they always have that look of confidence in there eyes. You are lucky to have gotten 13 years of memories, most don't make it past 10.

I have an 8 year old that is showing some grey on the muzzel and slowing down abit, we will continue to train and hunt and hopfully she will make it to 13, I think they live longer if they continue to exercise and do the thing that they were born to do..

Sorry for your loss..


----------

